# Hi, my name is Licorice!



## thespottedgoat (Feb 3, 2018)

Do you like my banana ears? I'm only a few hours old and I may have a face that only a mother can love but I'm really sweet and I promise I'll help mom and dad take care of the goaties.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

What an adorable little alien!!! Those ears!!! So freaking cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute! Miss my llamas.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Awww congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

What a cutie! Congratulations. Now I need a llama


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Licorice is adorable!!!!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Oh my goodness gracious I love that face! You’re so cute Licorice.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

The names a perfect fit for that cutie!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

WOW! you make me want to talk the wife into getting Llamas lol.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Such a lovable looking animal! I'm like MadCatX now:up:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL Dwarf - Im just going to show up with a LLama...uh baby so this is our Llama lol he spits its great.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol that’s exactly how it went down when I got Tina the alpaca lol husband was not happy, I said well I’ve always wanted a llama and they (I started out with 2 alpacas long story) are smaller. He then said ok you can keep them but only if I can name the girl Tina lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And I am freaking in love with this little guy! He looks big in the picture. I’ve never seen a llama baby but how big would you say he is?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

hes awesome looking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## thespottedgoat (Feb 3, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> And I am freaking in love with this little guy! He looks big in the picture. I've never seen a llama baby but how big would you say he is?


Birth weight was almost 25 lbs. A llama's gestation is 350 days!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

My goodness, that is more or less 200 days longer than goats. Wow, really long wait. Licorice is beautiful and congratulations on the new arrival.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yes the gestation I know well! See when I got Tina she came with little man, little man turned into probably the meanest thing I have ever seen. The day he went after my 6 year old daughter threw the fence he was gone! For a whole year I crossed my fingers Tina had a baby in there. No baby but she swears every kid born here it is her personal job to help with them lol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL the wife said thats nice but she wants an Alpaca! :crazy:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

thespottedgoat said:


> Birth weight was almost 25 lbs. A llama's gestation is 350 days!


Boy, talk about a long wait.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So cute


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my gosh, he's adorable! I'm soon to be adding a llama to my little farm to help protect my goats from coyotes. Licorice makes me want a baby buddy for Kingsley.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

aww! cute!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So beautiful and a perfect name.:great:


----------



## Creekbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol that's exactly how it went down when I got Tina the alpaca lol husband was not happy, I said well I've always wanted a llama and they (I started out with 2 alpacas long story) are smaller. He then said ok you can keep them but only if I can name the girl Tina lol


TINA!!! LOLOLOL Eat the food Tina


----------

